# what age can i sell my juvies?



## Aod626 (Mar 8, 2014)

Theyre 3 1/2months hm marble i got more then 20


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

They look big enough to sell.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

On that second pic, is that distortion from the container the fish is in, or is the topline really like that?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Stunning! They seem big enough to sell! Will you be posting them up soon? I would love to look at the stock!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

I LOOOOOVE THE FIRST PICTURE... Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Aod626 (Mar 8, 2014)

The first picture on top is the dad amazing how he changed color within spawn time


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Stunning! Will the babies be up for sale on this site?


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh wow... his change is amazing... He was pretty before, but now, he's drop dead amazing.


----------



## Aod626 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes i will.. these are todays pics of some of the juvies


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks like dad might have the Piebald gene, or maybe his face just hasn't marbled yet... any of the juvies have the piebald gene???


----------



## Aod626 (Mar 8, 2014)

No none of the juvie have face like that yet


----------



## megs6955 (Apr 24, 2015)

I love the white one in the top row.. Super pretty


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

How many females do you have? Or are pretty sure are female?


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

The parents are gorgeous and the youngins are too.


----------



## Aod626 (Mar 8, 2014)

7 females. Forsure


----------



## Aod626 (Mar 8, 2014)

*amazing*

wow week ago this betta was red with blue look at him now


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Woooow!!! Stunning!!


----------



## kenzie18 (Jun 17, 2015)

are any for sale


----------



## Aod626 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes but i prefer pick up i never tried shipping bettas but if the price is right then i can try.make me offer


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in Northern Cali, may we get pictures of the fish so we are able to pick? I think it would be better for everyone, probably more customers too


----------



## kenzie18 (Jun 17, 2015)

ok let me think I have get couple tanks


----------

